# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Çığlık

## ceyda

Yolcular uçağın yanında otobüsten inmişler.. Bavullarını gösteriyorlar. Bir bakmışlar uçak şirketinin minibüsü yanlarında durmuş. İçinden kaptan pilotla, yardımcı pilot inmişler.. Yolcular fena halde şaşırmışlar.. Nasıl şaşırmasınlar. Kaptan pilotun elinde bir beyaz baston. Kolunda üç noktalı bant. Yardımcı pilotun elinde bir köpek tasması. Tasmanın ucunda bir köpek.. Sağa sola çarparak öyle ilerliyorlar uçağa.. Günlerden bir nisan değil ama, "Şaka herhalde" demiş yolcular, doluşmuşlar uçağa..
Uçak pistte hızla ilerlemeye başlamış. Yolcuların gözleri camda. Uçak hızlanmış.. Yolcular endişelenmeye başlamışlar.. Uçak daha hızlanmış. Pistin sonu hızla yaklaşmaya başlamış.. Uçak iyice hızlanmış.. Bazı yolcular paniklemiş dua etmeye başlamışlar. Uçak son hıza ulaşmış. Bu arada pistin sonuna da ulaşmış. 10 metre sonra betonun bitip çimlerin başladığını gören yolcular dehşet içinde çığlığı basmışlar.. Tam o anda da kaptan pilot levyeyi sonuna kadar çekmiş.. Uçak tam pist biterken tekerleklerini yerden kesmiş, havalanmış. Kaptan pilot arkasına yaslanmış. Derin bir nefes almış ve yardımcı pilota dönmüş:
"Biliyor musun?" demiş, "Bir gün çığlık atmayacaklar ve hepimiz öleceğiz!.."

----------

